# White monarch butterfly found in Australia!



## bugmankeith (Jun 7, 2006)

This is truly amazing, and very rare! Normally monarch butterflys are orange and black, but here is a white and black! Scientists are now trying to breed more white monarchs, and study the positive and negative of this coloration. Here is the picture, and link to the website about it.








http://www.monarchwatch.org/update/2006/0131.html#4


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2006)

SWEET Whats a US native bug doing in Oz?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 8, 2006)

They migrate and I guess they pass through Australia.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2006)

Uh unless I am mistaken I heard that the monarchs travel to a place in Mexico. I have never heard of them going through Oz.


----------



## Gigas (Jun 8, 2006)

australia has its own species of monarch


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2006)

Now that makes more sense.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 9, 2006)

A large portion of the Monarch population in Hawaii is white not orange.


----------

